# problème de connexion à Mail suite à changement mot de passe Gmail



## emy648 (13 Juillet 2015)

Bonjour,

Tout d'abord je m'excuse si ma question a déjà été posée, mais après de nombreuses recherches, je ne trouve pas de solution.

Voici mon problème: il y a 2 jours, j'ai reçu un mail provenant de Gmail m'informant que mon compte avait subi une tentative de piratage. Google me conseillait donc de changer mon mot de passe, ce que j'ai fait.

Depuis je ne parviens plus à me connecter à Mail depuis mon MacbookAir. Le message suivant apparait de manière incessante: "mail ne parvient pas à se connecter au compte Google gmail", en me demandant mon mot de passe. J'ai bien à plusieurs reprises tenté de remettre mon nouveau mot de passe, sans succès, le message apparait à nouveau!

Petites précisions: 
- Je n'ai pas le soucis, ni sur mon iphone, ni sur l'ipad;
- Sur le Macbook, j'ai bien changé le mot de passe dans Mail>préférences>Comptes;
- J'ai également effacé toutes les clés comprises dans mon Trousseau d'accès;
- Je n'ai pas activé l'identification en 2 étapes via Gmail.

Tout fonctionnait normalement avec le changement de mot de passe sur Gmail... Quelqu'un aurait-il une solution miracle? ça devient très pénible! 

Merci d'avance à vous! 

Emy


----------



## emy648 (14 Juillet 2015)

Personne pour m'aider?


----------



## lolipale (15 Juillet 2015)

Bonjour,

Avez vous supprimé complétement le compte gmail via le panneau Préférences Système "Comptes Internet" ?


----------



## emy648 (15 Juillet 2015)

Bonsoir,

Merci pour votre réponse!  

Non je ne l'ai pas supprimé... idéalement j'aurais aimé trouver une solution plutot que de devoir désinstaller mon compte pour le remettre ensuite!


----------



## emy648 (15 Juillet 2015)

N'y a-t-il pas une autre solution?


----------



## emy648 (16 Juillet 2015)

Aaaaaah, merci à tous les 2!!!  effectivement, tout refonctionne à nouveau!!  Je pensais que j'allais devoir tout reparamètrer! 

un grand grand merci pour votre aide!


----------

